# Admission of guilt!



## cyberdigger (Dec 18, 2009)

I just want to apologize to all of you here on the forum... you see, for some reason, once in a while I really just don't put much thought into our hobby, and don't contribute much in the way of useful information about bottles.. in fact the majority of my posts have very little extrinsic value, I'm just kinda shootin the breeze... this place has become the core of my social life and I can no longer imagine an evening without ABN.. I'm addicted... bad... and for good reason! You all are a real quality bunch of folks and I enjoy all the friendly interaction.. and the wealth of knowledge about antique bottles and everything else is just ..immense... impressive... so please forgive me for hanging around pestering everyone.. I don't mean any harm.. I'm just naturally annoying... [] Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry.. I meant "intrinsic" ..always get them mixed up..[8|]


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 19, 2009)

or the yellow pages....[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2009)

Likewise Charlie!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 19, 2009)

Then you shall have both...


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2009)

If being a bottle addict is a crime, then I'm guilty as charged, and proud of it! Annoying?? No way, Charlie! I'm glad that you're here, and I don't think there's anyone among us who doesn't share that sentiment. If there is, well then...POOF!!.. Let the mighty wizard of bottledom turn all of their pontils into screw-cap slickers, 1960s style [].  ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2009)

That was too many big words for me to unner stand Charlie but what ever you did.....you are forgiven. 

 I think....[8|]


----------



## rockbot (Dec 19, 2009)

Charles you are definitely one of the good guys. Merry Christmas!

 Mele Kalikimaka

 Rocky

 pic is the site of an old sugar mill built in 1880's.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 19, 2009)

Charlie, guess what!  I found out that the family living 2 farms down are bottleheads!  As for your posts, they are concise, insightful, and often hilarious.  You are a kingpin of this forum, meaning if it wasn't for you and others like you, people would quickly bore and go elsewhwere.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2009)

Now that's just dang cruel of you, Tony... Sendin' us northern slickers a photo like that... effin' ice an' snow got us shakin' an' a'quakin'...

 Gol dangit... I'm jelouse!!!!!!!

 Bon Noel, Tony! And everyone else, I suppose... (cept maybe Loby Won Konobe)... Naw, him too...

 Ron (is it too much coffee, or too little sleep...?)


----------



## glass man (Dec 19, 2009)

I WAS JUST WONDERING WHEN YOU WOULD GET AROUND TO APOLOGIZING!![][] MAN YOU ARE ONE OF THE BEST THINGS TO COME ON HERE SINCE....YOU CAME ON HERE! HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS MY GOOD FRIEND!!!! WHEN THIS PLACE BECOMES NO MORE THEN A STERILE BOTTLE LIBRARY IT WILL DIE!!!AS FAR AS SPELLING AND GRAMMAR GO....[:'(] I COULD NEVER SURVIVE ON HERE IF IT DEPENDED ON THAT!  I CAN HARDLY SPELL MY OWN NAME,LETS C...J...? X


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 19, 2009)

Charlie----I for one enjoy reading your posts and look forward to them---don't sell yourself short----your one of the Many good folks on here. Hell if it was not for Joethecrow[8D] who would would know me?.Merry X-Mas.    Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey,...just wait till you see the pics and stories I'm posting of you next year digging season Fred! [][] There's LOT'S of good fellas on dis here place.                                                       Joe


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't wait[&o]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Sorry.. I meant "intrinsic" ..always get them mixed up..[8|]


 
 Extrinsic sounded good


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 19, 2009)

Seriously, you're a fun guy Charlie.  You sent me bottles and that cool old med pamphlet when I hurt my toe.  Your stories of Alice, have brightened many a dark day!


----------



## ajohn (Dec 19, 2009)

Charlie my boy,
 Please keep doing what you've been doing!It's working[].
                                                               Merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 19, 2009)

Now that you have identified your failings what improvements can we expect from you in the coming year. I would suggest a 7 step program... bitters, fruit jars, inks, medicines, poisons, beers, and flasks.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2009)

> Then you shall have both...


 
 You really need to clean up your back yard, Charlie... I know it's New Jersey and all, but really!!!

 R


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 19, 2009)

Charlie,
 The main thing that you are guilty of is being funny, frivolous, entertaining, good natured, generous, friendly, and helpful. Basically, you inspire all of us to be better forum members. Your punishment, . . . fittingly, is to be read, enjoyed, and bantered with. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2009)

See Charlie...its bananamus....or is that newmanimus......well we all likes ya anyway!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 19, 2009)

You guys and gals are the best!! [][][][][][]

 ..Ron, I'll clean them up when I'm finished reading them..[]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bearswede


 
 You really need to clean up your back yard, Charlie... I know it's New Jersey and all, but really!!!

 R






 [/quote] 

 Joe might be interested in those for his "library"[]


----------

